# Dealing with speed passion sucks



## craigstern (Oct 10, 2008)

they have had a speedo of mine sence december of last year that was in for warranty work, I did not hear from them so I called in March and they told me it will not fall under warranty so I asked for it back " it still kind of worked just cogged at the start " 3 months later I have to call them again and find out where it is?! they can not find it and said they will call back tomorow? anybody else have problems like this with them?


----------



## craigstern (Oct 10, 2008)

update 
now they put me on hold for 45 min and then their system hangs up on me! call back and they are closed now?! very nice I just want my Speedo back! I guess a phone call every day is now in order.


----------



## Jakes Dad (Aug 8, 2006)

From my experience, if you send in a product, and it is not fall under warranty, they will ask you if you want it back. Pretty much even if the unit is not under warranty it is still yours. If they disposed of it, without your consent, they owe you a speed controller.


----------

